# Memory Foam Topper



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, we bit the bullet and bought the Memory Foam Topper everyone has been telling us about. Camping World had them on sale for $99. 
I took it all out of the package a few minutes ago. Seems really thin to do the job everyone's been saying. But I trust everyone







. We were desperate back in June in Tenn, and bought a cheap foam topper from Walmart that helped but just didn't quite do the job. My back is killing me. We bought the Queen size, do you know if it's an exact fit or will I have to trim it? Right now I have it airing out in my spare bedroom. Wanted to make sure it was the right size before I put the cover on.

Thanks for your help! sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I bet you'll have to trim it down. The ones at SAMS CLUB are 2" thick. Ebay has them 3" thick. I'm thinking 3" would be good.


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Golden Mom,

You have to let your topper sit for at least 24 hours, it will get thicker, it actually rises like a loaf of bread if you will


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

We got ours at Costco, and it is great. I trimed it by about an 1 1/2, but in retrospect, don't think it was needed. It would have been fine had I not trimed it.

It works fairly good, so good in fact, I bought one to keep at the firehouse. The city doesn't exactly shop for Sterns and Foster or Sealy when they are buying mattresses for the FD. They just bought new one's that are just one step above 3/4" plywood.









Tim


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Well I made it to the camper with the topper. This sure gave me a workout! It wasn't as easy as it could have been.









1) Took it out to the camper to make sure it would fit before putting the cover on it. It fit fine, no need to trim.

2) Tried to put cover on. Keyword: Tried. It wouldn't go on for nothing.

3) Took topper back into the house. Laid it on bed to put cover on.

4) Got cover on, then took back out to the camper.

Now, the topper is not the lightest thing in the world and of course I had NO help!

So, got the bed made. It has on it, the regular mattress, the cheap foam one from Walmart, the Memory foam, our sleeping bags, and comforter.

It feels wonderful, almost like a feather bed. Can't wait to try it out in a couple weeks. sunny

P.S. Why does the easy and simple things always turn out to be so hard? Or is it just me.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Tim...
Your fire dept shops at the same place as mine! We have those same plywood mattresses! NO KIDDING! I gotta get a couple of those memory foam pads! Maybe I'll have to get the memory foam mattress!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

GoldenMom:
I had to laugh at your blow by blow account of the topper! We put ours on the bed to let it expand and I thought it was going to take over the Outback! We have a 3" one from Ebay. We didn't trim it even though it probably would fit better. I put the Queen mattress pad and sheets right over the topper and it actually expands the length of the bed, so we didn't trim it. Makes it so much better for sleeping! I'm going to get one for our guest bed at home! And you are right - the simplest sounding chores can turn into a major back-breaking event!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Pete, The only puzzler is where to store it off shift. Our lockers are the standard 2' square metal type, with about 5 1/2' of usuable space under the shelf. After you hang a spare uniform or two, build a small shelf at the bottom for textbooks and other stuff, store the sleeping bag, (our department no longer provides bedding, everyman brings his own) there isn't much space left for that pad. Gotta kinda fold it in quarters.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've got 2 lockers that size. 1 for bedding, and one for everything else. I think the memory foam pad would fit in my locker real nice.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I guess when you work 72 hours a week, the least they could do is give you two lockers...









Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Speaking of which...
The DOD is finally going to pay me extra to be an EMT. I've been one (voluntarily) for over 15 years or so. Election trick, maybe.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ohhhhh! That would buy my vote....maybe. I get a stipend for being an EMT-I, and we are working on the next step. Besides me, there are 5 other paramedics on the payroll. We are currently not allowed to practice at the paramedic level while working at the FD. The union has been lobbying the Hospital to extend us medical control at the EMT-P level to supplement the City Ambulances with medic level first response. It doesn't look encouraging.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sorry for hijacking your thread Goldy!

Maybe I'll ask Santa for a memory foam pad!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Before you guys give back the thread I'd like to go out on a limb and risk being maudlin for a minute.

In 1994 our local fire department hauled my broken rear end out of a pickup truck that had been demolished by a semi that came across the line. I was trapped for an hour while they disassembled the pickup around me. The whole time, Carlos, the EMT sat with me (and kept putting IVs in) and even though I was really happy to be alive, having those guys there made a huge difference. I still drop by and say thanks once in a while and my personal belief is that too few people do.

So, from one who knows first hand what you guys do and what it means, thanks for being out there when we screw up and need you. You guys are the greatest.

Brian


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Jolly: I didn't mind you hi-jacking the thread. My DH is a fireman too. He's captain of the volunteer dept. in town. Even though he doesn't sleep there, he does spend a lot of time there. He is also a First Responder. There's no pay, but that's okay. That's something he loves doing. That's his "avenue" out. High fives to all guys and gals protecting us!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Many thanks to all.

I've been working as a Firefighter Resue/EMT for a couple decades now. There has definately been some change in people's attitudes since the 9/11 tragedy. We've always had a big fan base with the kids, but now the adults are standing at the curb to wave as we go by as well. That's a wonderful thing...being appreciated. It makes it a lot easier to get out of the bed in the morning, and go to work. I wouldn't trade my job for any other. (well, maybe for towel boy at the Playboy Mansion!







)

There are a whole lot of us out there, just sitting back waiting for someone to call on us. And when you do, we'll be there...just like always.

And I sleep better knowing my family is protected when I'm on the job...away from home.

I have a huge respect for the police guys too. The father of (my hometown) friend was just killed by a serial killer. (that's what they call him, as he killed 2 people at random) in Ramsey, MN. They shot him through a window in his own home while he was making a midnight snack. That nut stood on my friends deck with a rifle, and killed him in his own kitchen. The police caught the guy, before anyone else could be killed. Kudos to them, and the helpful people whom helped in his capture.

This can be a very sick and twisted society sometimes. Thanks to EVERYONE who helps make it a safer place to live, and raise our children.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Couldn't have said it any better myself Jolly.

Tim


----------

